# Harsh Reviews About AFI and Chapman



## random (Mar 6, 2011)

No offense to any school. I just searched the reviews about AFI and Chapman on the website, and surprisingly found harsh criticism on screen writing and producing program of AFI, and administration policies of Chapman. I know nothing about both of them, I provide the link below and you can judge by your own. 

positive reviews about editing, and negative ones about screen writing and producing
http://www.yelp.com/biz/americ...nstitute-los-angeles 

reviews about Chapman (not just film school)
http://www.yelp.com/biz/chapman-university-orange 

negative review about Chapman, but got disputed by an alumni
http://www.filmmaker.com/node/18619 

negative review about Chapman, but got disputed by lots of ppl
http://www.filmmaker.com/node/13305 


Actually, I'm kinda confused about them. At present, I can't differentiate the real things and the fake ones. It would be the best if the alumnus could tell the truth. lol~


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Random,
While there may be some merit to the criticisms about AFI that were made by Mimi (the former librarian), there is definitely great merit to the fantastic things that were expressed by Scott J. (the editing student) who attended. The rest of that link doesn't really matter.

The other links you posted about Chapman are a total waste of time because (a) they were written by undergraduate students who weren't in Chapman's film program, and (b) they were written a year or two before Chapman completed its fantastic Dodge College building facilities.  Therefore, you can't take anything these people said about it very seriously.  The Chapman links are a waste of your time.

However, I agree that Chapman's, as well as the current students at all of the film schools should be honest and open about their experiences, while maintaining their anonymity if telling the truth will cause problems for them.  While it's an old saying that people who don't have anything nice to say should keep their ill feelings to themselves, I feel that expressing both the positives and negatives about film schools is what this web site is supposed to be about.  Hope this helps.


----------

